# Obrbea Opal Dama bottom bracket



## Haystack Calhoun (Apr 18, 2007)

What kind of bottom bracket does a 2010 Orbea Opal Dama use?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

My 2010 Opal used the English 68 x 34mm BB.


----------



## DuviVr6 (Feb 9, 2012)

To my understanding most Orbeas should be English 68

Unless you have a newer Orca they have BB30


----------

